# Мобильная связь > Мобильная связь >  bb-mobile micrON-4 - Bluetooth-гарнитура в форм-факторе телефона

## Inslide

Компания bb-mobile начинает продажи micrON-4 -новой Bluetooth-гарнитуры для планшетов и смартфонов на Android, а также ноутбуков. Новинка является уже четвертым представителем данной серии. В модели разработке bb-mobile micrON-4 компания применила форм-фактор "миниатюрный мобильный телефон". Ключевое отличие новинки от предшественниц - возможность отправки или приема SMS латиницей и кириллицей через Android-устройство. Кроме того, micrON-4 может отображать уведомления и напоминания с планшета или смартфона. Среди прочих нововведений, реализованных в micrON-4, стоит отметить цветной экран и еще более компактный корпус.

Основные возможности bb-mobile micrON-4:
•	для набора номеров предназначена цифровая клавиатура;
•	предусмотрена функция поиска контактов в адресной книге;
•	синхронизация контактов между гарнитурой и смартфоном занимает пару минут;
•	bb-mobile micrON-4 может играть роль не только монофонической, но и стереофонической Bluetooth-гарнитуры;
•	в режиме разговора гарнитура работает до 8 часов, в режиме ожидания - около одной недели;
•	уровень SAR у micrON-4 составляет всего 0,01 Вт/кг против 1-2 Вт/кг у смартфона;
•	при потере соединения с головным устройством micrON-4 подает звуковой сигнал;
•	micrON-4 может быть использован в качестве гарнитуры для IP-телефонии в связке с компьютером.
В комплект поставки новинки входят USB-кабель, наушники, инструкция на русском языке и гарантийный талон. Российские продажи Bluetooth-гарнитуры bb-mobile micrON-4 начались в апреле 2014 года. Модель доступна в белом исполнении. Рекомендованная розничная цена новинки составляет 1 990 рублей.

----------

